
Dan Robbins, artist who created the paint-by-numbers idea in Detroit, dies at 93 - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/nation/2019/04/04/artist-created-paint-numbers-pictures-dies/39299597/
======
RickJWagner
It may seem like a small thing, but paint-by-numbers was truly a revolutionary
idea.

Rest in Peace, Mr. Robbins.

------
XCabbage
A cynical part of me suspects this idea would get patented nowadays and never
take off as a consequence.

------
rglover
RIP. Had no idea he was living in the town I grew up in (Sylvania).

